

Medium’s CSS is actually pretty fucking good - m90
https://medium.com/@fat/mediums-css-is-actually-pretty-fucking-good-b8e2a6c78b06

======
jamesdavidson
Stylesheets seem such a small problem but evidently a lot of effort goes in to
them. Medium is such an elegant platform.

